# NAD: Katana 100



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

After handing my Morris off to Budda for the studio, I've been hurting for some higher gain and the timmy can't push the Headstrong there. Morris #2 incoming next week!!!

I had the 50 for a day, but returned it, since I thought it was shitty at higher volumes.

For the price of a good pedal, I couldn't let this pass. Mint condition and cheap. I won't lose when/if I go to sell it. I'm planning on moving my son's micro-cube and giving him this.

I purposely played this clip at low volume (.5 watt setting). You can hear my strings, but it still sounds huge. The only issue at this volume is that pinch harmonics don't really work that well. I can't increase the volume until I wax pot the pups - they've gone microphonic on me.

I'm trying to get the software going, but I can't get the drivers to download (says my comp isn't adequate when it is according to the download specs).

I really want to get the software going, so I can eq and save some presets. This amp is great, but I have a feeling the software is key to opening it up - and also removing the muddiness. It's all over this clip.

The modulation on the dirt settings is average. They sound really good on the clean setting.

Here is the demo. One take, so there's issues, but it's not a disaster.

Oh, and that Ratt/Marvin Gaye mashup definitely influenced the intro...haha. Shame about my small hands.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Enough of your noodling...get the boy playing some Brian Adams, STAT!!!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm still on the Katana bandwagon and am seriously considering picking one up at some point but I'm curious to hear your thoughts about the 100 after you've had some time to tweak and fine tune things to your liking.

Please do keep the demos coming, though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2018)

Welcome to the club Chuck.


adcandour said:


> I can't get the drivers to download


If you installed the 'Tone Studio' first, the drivers wont load.
If this is the case, uninstall the software then do the drivers.
There's a lot of helpful info on this forum.
VGuitar Forums - Index


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Odds are I'm going to get to try yours before my coworker's, and he lives 2m from work hahaha.

Glad you dig it! I've been considering picking up a used one later on to go with or replace my MG15 - not that the MG15 sounds *bad*.

Funny you mention microphonic pickups as both of dan's teles have suffered that problem. It will make for interesting feedback layers though!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats on the new amp!



adcandour said:


> I'm planning on moving my son's micro-cube and giving him this.


This is so cool!

He will have so much fun with all of those tone choices.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Welcome to the club Chuck.
> 
> If you installed the 'Tone Studio' first, the drivers wont load.
> If this is the case, uninstall the software then do the drivers.
> ...


Turns out the mac in the basement is too old. I installed it on my business mac, so I'm good to go. I also just updated it to the latest version. 

....and now I'm going to start messing around with it while my wife is out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2018)

adcandour said:


> I also just updated it to the latest version.


Did you get the GA-FC pedal board with the amp?
The upgrade turns those 4 button patches into 8.


adcandour said:


> I'm going to start messing around with it while my wife is out.


I always have to wait for this too. Even at the 0.5 w setting.


adcandour said:


> I'm planning on moving my son's micro-cube and giving him this.


dibs! .. unless I find one in Elmira at a reasonable price.
My micro-marshall doesn't quite handle the Timmie's parking lot testing too well anymore.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That's pretty cool, man. Nice playing, too.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I think the 100 watt head is interesting. It includes a little speaker on the front so you can do small jams with it (at reduced power). Plug in a cab and you're rockin' like a hurricane. 

It's just unfortunate that the speaker is where the controls should be - on the front panel.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Did you get the GA-FC pedal board with the amp?
> The upgrade turns those 4 button patches into 8.
> 
> I always have to wait for this too. Even at the 0.5 w setting.
> ...


No, I didn't get anything with the map. That is interesting for sure. I just realized they have a library to store all my settings, so I'm not sure I'd need the pedal. However, I'm starting to think that I could literally just bring this guy out to jam and have everything I need.

I just did a satriani patch and although it didn't sound like Satch, it transformed the sound in such a way that I now have high hopes.

I'll keep you posted on the micro. It's the newer version and comes with the box. I bought it new for him. Since I'll be popping in at Elmira, I could always bring it with me.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> I think the 100 watt head is interesting. It includes a little speaker on the front so you can do small jams with it (at reduced power). Plug in a cab and you're rockin' like a hurricane.
> 
> It's just unfortunate that the speaker is where the controls should be - on the front panel.


Yeah, I like the idea of using different cabinets. It's a shame this can't be done with the combo. I suspect they did it on purpose.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

The new Artist model has the knobs in the front, upgraded speaker, and if I remember correctly, the ability to use other cabs.

I would like a head version of the new Artist.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Tone Chaser said:


> The new Artist model has the knobs in the front, upgraded speaker, and if I remember correctly, the ability to use other cabs.
> 
> I would like a head version of the new Artist.


That's one I'm going to want to try. I really wish there was a way to hear this through my vintage 4x12s.

I can't remember which forum the Andertons video was posted comparing a few amps to the Roland Blues Cube Artist, but I'd love to know if that tone is achievable through this amp. I love the light bluesy grind I get out of the microcube, but can't seem to get it on this amp.

Hopefully, I can track down some more patches online. You'd think there'd be a bunch, since this is such a popular amp.

edit - there are a bunch and I just found them....


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

adcandour said:


> Yeah, I like the idea of using different cabinets. It's a shame this can't be done with the combo. I suspect they did it on purpose.


You mean no extension cab jack? That's too bad. It wouldn't be hard to install one, depending on access to the back of the amp's internals. Sometimes, they're pretty closed in and sealed off.

{edited} I didn't know there was a new version. Damn you internet, damn you!!!!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh, and the noise suppressor works incredibly. The patch I was dialing in went WELL past the noise and the notes weren't cut short at all. TBH, I kinda thought it was weird.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> You mean no extension cab jack? That's too bad. It wouldn't be hard to install one, depending on access to the back of the amp's internals. Sometimes, they're pretty closed in and sealed off.


Yeah, no jack. There's a line out and a phone/rec out, but that's it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2018)

adcandour said:


> edit - there are a bunch and I just found them....


Do you have a link?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Do you have a link?


Here's one: Boss Katana Patch Exchange

I just downloaded the AC/DC patch from here: .: Guitar effect patches for Boss Katana :.

I like the second site better, because it has youtube videos for some of the patches.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've got a 100 head I've just started messing around with. Seems quite promising as a one stop kind of thing. The software is where it's at. I still haven't figured out how to set up a chorus and reverb and delay but frankly I've been so caught up with the Bluguitar Amp1 the Boss is being neglected. I'll get around to it some day.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Here's one: Boss Katana Patch Exchange
> 
> I just downloaded the AC/DC patch from here: .: Guitar effect patches for Boss Katana :.
> 
> I like the second site better, because it has youtube videos for some of the patches.


I downloaded a few from there but most of them sound like shite frankly.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I think the 100 watt head is interesting. It includes a little speaker on the front so you can do small jams with it (at reduced power). Plug in a cab and you're rockin' like a hurricane.
> 
> It's just unfortunate that the speaker is where the controls should be - on the front panel.


Nothing stopping you laying it down so the controls point right at you. As long as you're using a cab of course.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

For example


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> I downloaded a few from there but most of them sound like shite frankly.


I've downloaed he AC/DC one and it came with 3 others. The ACDC is passable, but not great. 

The stariani I got off youtube was very detailed and works amazing with my guitar. I had to tweak it, but not by much.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I followed the youtube "Satchy" patch instructions but it still sounds very fizzy and bright with my set up. I think, for me, all the magic is on the clean channel with OD's and other FX added to that.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I like this video if you've got 1/2 hr to kill.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

johnnyshaka said:


> I'm still on the Katana bandwagon and am seriously considering picking one up at some point but I'm curious to hear your thoughts about the 100 after you've had some time to tweak and fine tune things to your liking.
> 
> Please do keep the demos coming, though.


I was on the Katana bandwagon too but then the Katana Artist came out...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2018)

some other things too.

How To: use 28 amp types


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> I followed the youtube "Satchy" patch instructions but it still sounds very fizzy and bright with my set up. I think, for me, all the magic is on the clean channel with OD's and other FX added to that.


Even after the Para EQ adjustments? That's super odd, since my sound got really dark and I had to brighten it up.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Even after the Para EQ adjustments? That's super odd, since my sound got really dark and I had to brighten it up.


That is interesting. I'll try a different cab just for fun. I was running it into a brand spanking new Emi Tonker so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

OK I take it all back. Decided to ignore the patch and just jump onto the Lead amp and start messing with the settings. Sounds great, big and fat. I must have screwed up the Satch patch somewhere along the way.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> some other things too.
> 
> How To: use 28 amp types


I just downloaded them not too long ago. I really need to wait until I'm home alone to let it rip, since I think it plays a factor.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

If I want to run a clean amp with both boost and modulation on the patch at the same time how do I do it? If I turn the boost on it turns off the modulation. Tube Screamer and chorus for example.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> If I want to run a clean amp with both boost and modulation on the patch at the same time how do I do it? If I turn the boost on it turns off the modulation. Tube Screamer and chorus for example.


the amp may be extra helpful in this case by having less people use chorus


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> the amp may be extra helpful in this case by having less people use chorus


LOL, I need it, on very low settings, for 2 songs. But I could get by fine without it, just using it as an example.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Ratt brings back fond memories of minor hockey dressing rooms. Also Helix and Queen.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> LOL, I need it, on very low settings, for 2 songs. But I could get by fine without it, just using it as an example.


its ok, I've 'had' to use it myself on a tune or two

shameful


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have but one question: did you shave your dog just before you made that demo video? Or do you have a side-gig as a sheep-shearer?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> If I want to run a clean amp with both boost and modulation on the patch at the same time how do I do it? If I turn the boost on it turns off the modulation. Tube Screamer and chorus for example.


I'm pretty sure you have to use the software. 

I've downloaded a bunch of patches that are supposedly amp-like and use them to start tweaking. Also, after the update, I'm able to save 8 patches into the amp. The patches I keep in the library can be endless. I keep 4 patches for the .5 watt setting and the other 4 are go-to tones for the 50/100 watt setting.

I'm really struggling with a classic rock ACDC type tone. I'm trying to learn about the para eq and removing fizz. If I get the lower strings sounding dead-on, the higher strings are harsh and trebley. PITA


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, it's in the software. You just click on MOD and then click on Booster


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I'm really struggling with a classic rock ACDC type tone. I'm trying to learn about the para eq and removing fizz. If I get the lower strings sounding dead-on, the higher strings are harsh and trebley. PITA


That's the nature of digital, even the stock higher end offerings sound fizzy at times. You'd think Kemper would be dialled in but no, they need work too.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chuck, high pass filter?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Chuck, high pass filter?


Here is the second page of the EQ. I've mucked around with this a bit, but haven't been able to make it work.










Here's the first page of the EQ:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

vadsy said:


> That's the nature of digital, even the stock higher end offerings sound fizzy at times. You'd think Kemper would be dialled in but no, they need work too.



I can't help but think that I'm missing something. I have a solid suspicion that I suck at EQing. There's a knack, and I don't have it.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

adcandour said:


> Make her fall in love with you again and mop those floors dude.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

mhammer said:


> I have but one question: did you shave your dog just before you made that demo video? Or do you have a side-gig as a sheep-shearer?


I missed that on the video. Definitely a Golden owner. My last 2 dogs have been Goldens and little patches of dog hair are the norm. If I don't vacuum on a regular basic, they can turn into tumbleweeds when someone opens a door. Beautiful dogs and their worth it IMO. Now, back to the Katana 100.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2018)

Digital fizz still there? I gave up on multi fx boards many years ago because of pesky digital fizz.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah, I've tried all of that but as soon as I turn on either booster or Mod the other one will not turn on. I suspect I'll have to use the FX block instead for one of them. 



adcandour said:


> Yeah, it's in the software. You just click on MOD and then click on Booster
> 
> View attachment 181433


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

It's a long story, but I don't want to be loved.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Player99 said:


> Digital fizz still there? I gave up on multi fx boards many years ago because of pesky digital fizz.


Yeah, still there. My family is leaving soon, so I'm going to give it another go.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2018)

adcandour said:


> Yeah, still there. My family is leaving soon, so I'm going to give it another go.


I found it was like chasing unobtainium. Dial out the fizz, the sound isn't quite right. Then get the sound close and fizz.. Get it sounding OK, then the next day it sounds off... etc. The best unit I remember was the original red L6 Pod with the v2 chip.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I picked up a Katana 50W last Dec. I have plugged it into my Mac and tweaked in some preferred sounds. The amp sounds pretty darn great. Its so easy to turn on and quickly dial in some great tones. I'm more of a gritty bluesy type sound player. Less gain.
The amp sounds great with my Strats, Tele and ES-335.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Yeah, still there. *My family is leaving soon*, so I'm going to give it another go.



I hope they are not leaving you over "digital fizz" !!??


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

adcandour said:


> I can't help but think that I'm missing something. I have a solid suspicion that I suck at EQing. There's a knack, and I don't have it.


I notice your post above this one showed a low cut filter. It was probably just the picture, I'm sure you know it's the high cut (low pass) filter you want to use to dial out fizz. What does the 'position' control do? I was thinking maybe a parametric frequency type of adjustment, but then I would expect two controls, one for each filter.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> I notice your post above this one showed a low cut filter. It was probably just the picture, I'm sure you know it's the high cut (low pass) filter you want to use to dial out fizz. What does the 'position' control do? I was thinking maybe a parametric frequency type of adjustment, but then I would expect two controls, one for each filter.


i don't know exactly what it does, but I know that messing around with all of it makes no difference.

I didn't have a good chance to mess around today. I need to make sure my guitar isn't messed up as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2018)

Can you bypass everything and have a straight through amp?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Player99 said:


> Can you bypass everything and have a straight through amp?


It will always need some sort of "model/setting" - so, clean, dirty, brown, etc., but I can turn everything else off. I also have the ability to put effects in front of the amp and change the effect signal chain too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2018)

adcandour said:


> It will always need some sort of "model/setting" - so, clean, dirty, brown, etc., but I can turn everything else off. I also have the ability to put effects in front of the amp and change the effect signal chain too.


You may have already said, but how is it with just the modeler, say blackface deluxe?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Player99 said:


> You may have already said, but how is it with just the modeler, say blackface deluxe?


Do you mean when you dig in after break-up? I've never tried to get the dirt out of it that way (mainly because I hate natural break-up on any amp).


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I’m not aware of a modeler “Blackface Deluxe” setting. Or other pre-set modelers. You can download settings that people have uploaded to a community. 

Pretty easy to dial in whatever sounds you want. I seem to gravitate toward the clean and crunch setting. Then add gain, dirt pedals, eq to taste. I’ve saved a few of my fave setting on the amp. Works well. Sounds pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2018)

keithb7 said:


> I’m not aware of a modeler “Blackface Deluxe” setting. Or other pre-set modelers. You can download settings that people have uploaded to a community.
> 
> Pretty easy to dial in whatever sounds you want. I seem to gravitate toward the clean and crunch setting. Then add gain, dirt pedals, eq to taste. I’ve saved a few of my fave setting on the amp. Works well. Sounds pretty good.


I was just wondering what the base amp would be like as a pedal platform, bypassing as much of the fake technology as possible. And do you like that and is there much fizz?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

keithb7 said:


> I’m not aware of a modeler “Blackface Deluxe” setting. Or other pre-set modelers. You can download settings that people have uploaded to a community.
> 
> Pretty easy to dial in whatever sounds you want. I seem to gravitate toward the clean and crunch setting. Then add gain, dirt pedals, eq to taste. I’ve saved a few of my fave setting on the amp. Works well. Sounds pretty good.


Here's a bunch of different amps I've imported:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

keithb7 said:


> I’m not aware of a modeler “Blackface Deluxe” setting. Or other pre-set modelers. You can download settings that people have uploaded to a community.
> 
> Pretty easy to dial in whatever sounds you want. I seem to gravitate toward the clean and crunch setting. Then add gain, dirt pedals, eq to taste. I’ve saved a few of my fave setting on the amp. Works well. Sounds pretty good.


Can you email me the .tsl file, if I send you my email? I'm thinking you can just export to your desktop and then email it to me.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

That sounded pretty good right out of the box. The editor software seems to be both thorough and fairly easy to use. These Katana amps really seem like a home run for Roland.

If I were looking to switch from traditional amps/boards to something more versatile, this would definitely be high-up on my list of things to check-out. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Can you email me the .tsl file, if I send you my email? I'm thinking you can just export to your desktop and then email it to me.


Are you asking for my saved files that I created for my preferred tone? I suppose I could email the file to you. I have never tried to do that.

I have not been a fan of the so called amp simulator tones. For example there are few similarities in a BF Twin Reverb, or a Tweed 50’s Bassman that can be found in a 50W Katana amp. I like to dial in the best tone from an amp, that I can. I have not had much luck trying out other people’s percieved Twin Reverb tone for example. Saying that, you are welcome to try my saved files if you like.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2018)

keithb7 said:


> Are you asking for my saved files that I created for my preferred tone?
> I suppose I could email the file to you. I have never tried to do that.


If you happen to make this work, I'd like to get in on this 'patch sharing' as well.
It'll be a while though. I've been more involved with bass and haven't played much with my Kat.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

keithb7 said:


> Are you asking for my saved files that I created for my preferred tone? I suppose I could email the file to you. I have never tried to do that.
> 
> I have not been a fan of the so called amp simulator tones. For example there are few similarities in a BF Twin Reverb, or a Tweed 50’s Bassman that can be found in a 50W Katana amp. I like to dial in the best tone from an amp, that I can. I have not had much luck trying out other people’s percieved Twin Reverb tone for example. Saying that, you are welcome to try my saved files if you like.



Yes, I'm just curious about your rock/blues settings. it should be a pretty small file. Not a big deal (now that I have my new Morris back), but I'd still be interested to hear.

Yeah, they are all pretty rough and all of them need tweaking. I found it useful to scan through them and see which would be a good starting point.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok, this is new to me. I backed up my settings, then exported it to my desktop. Then uploaded it to my Google Drive. I like this tone setting with my USA Strat with Fender CS pups into my Katana 50. I use it quite a bit with my Strat.

Here is a link. Anyone with the link here should be able to download it. If not let me know. Can try and email it. Let me know how it sounds with your guitar. I called it "Verby Strat Drive".


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Yep, that worked. I'll give it a go later today.

Unfortunately, I don't have a strat, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Here is the tone setting I sent @adcandour with my Strat.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

keithb7 said:


> Here is the tone setting I sent @adcandour with my Strat.



That sounds fantastic. I can't hear any fizziness with my ears.

You ended up sending me a liveset four of your presets. The one in the video sounded totally different on my end, but you included one with an Eric Johnson flavour I really liked.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Those 4 settings are not all tweaked. I think just two. Cool that you found something you like though. Cheers.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

I have one on the way, so thanks for the download as well


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

adcandour said:


> The one in the video sounded totally different on my end.


That statement ties into my feelings about just turning on the amp, plug it into your PC. Pic your guitar of choice and just keep tweaking until you get something dial'd in that works for you.
What sounded great with my customized guitar, and my fingers, sounds totally different on your end. I can totally see that happening.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> If you happen to make this work, I'd like to get in on this 'patch sharing' as well.
> It'll be a while though. I've been more involved with bass and haven't played much with my Kat.


I too would like to get in on the action. 

I have put my pedal board away for awhile because frankly there is no need for it. There are so many options just using the fx that the Katana already comes with. 

This amp is truly amazing thx to Adcandour for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

adcandour said:


> After handing my Morris off to Budda for the studio, I've been hurting for some higher gain and the timmy can't push the Headstrong there. Morris #2 incoming next week!!!
> 
> I had the 50 for a day, but returned it, since I thought it was shitty at higher volumes.
> 
> ...


Very nice sir. Is that plugged straight in the amp no pedals?If so, gonna go take a look at these. Nice playing by the way.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

marcos said:


> Very nice sir. Is that plugged straight in the amp no pedals?If so, gonna go take a look at these. Nice playing by the way.


Thanks. Straight into the amp with no pedals.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Adcandour your playing Van Halen. 

You sound really amazing. You make that guitar just sing! Beautiful playing!


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Google is giving me an overload of information. Any good suggestions for any katana informative forums and file sharing?
Might save all of us a lot of time, thanks


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

John Fisher said:


> Google is giving me an overload of information. Any good suggestions for any katana informative forums and file sharing?
> Might save all of us a lot of time, thanks


I just found this: KATANA Amp series Live Sets

Not sure if it's good though. I'll try to check tomorrow.

Edit: they have sound clips that sound like crap. maybe a good starting point though...


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2018)

VGuitar Forums - Index


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks, I'll add a few when I get home from work


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Adcandour is tha Eb your playing in?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lola said:


> Adcandour is tha Eb your playing in?


yep. Much nicer feel to a guitar when its tuned down, imo.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> yep. Much nicer feel to a guitar when its tuned down, imo.


It sounds amazing. I would love to attempt some Van Halen but I hate tuning my guitar down! I know it’s no big deal but I absolutely hate detuning my guitar. I don’t know why I gave this aversion to it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lola said:


> It sounds amazing. I would love to attempt some Van Halen but I hate tuning my guitar down! I know it’s no big deal but I absolutely hate detuning my guitar. I don’t know why I gave this aversion to it.


I only started tuning my guitar down about two weeks ago, so I could jam with my son. I find that when a guitar feels good, I play better. Now I'm keeping it like that, because I like the slinkiness of the looser strings.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Another Eb junkie here. I started doing it so it was easier to sing. Now I also love the slinky strings. Love the bends too. On stainless steel frets? Ooh. Super nice.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Harp players hate you guys.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Played in Eb with the old band for years, started out that way to help with my vocals but grew to really like it for everything. New band insists on standard tuning and I don't like it


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

I really like this amp (thanks Dave). Running my board through it, rather than the onboard stuff so far., only because I have not looked into the manual yet. I did not want to go back to the old modelling stuff, but damn this is fun


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

John Fisher said:


> I really like this amp (thanks Dave). Running my board through it, rather than the onboard stuff so far., only because I have not looked into the manual yet. I did not want to go back to the old modelling stuff, but damn this is fun


Glad to hear it! I found myself starting to go down the endless tweaking path, been there and done that too many times over the years, LOL.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

This is a demo of my live amp settings recorded with an SM57 and X2u USB Signal Adapter. These are also the two guitars I mainly use with my Katana. Here's a link to my four preset patches I'm currently using right now. Boss Katana Patches


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Michael R/T said:


> This is a demo of my live amp settings recorded with an SM57 and X2u USB Signal Adapter. These are also the two guitars I mainly use with my Katana. Here's a link to my four preset patches I'm currently using right now. Boss Katana Patches


That sounds amazing!!!!

And.....that’s why I love my Katana so much.

I don’t use the patches because frankly I don’t know how to use them. Yes, I am a technotard.

I am a little afraid of new technology. I need step by step instructions.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

Lola said:


> That sounds amazing!!!!
> 
> And.....that’s why I love my Katana so much.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words. 
I still have a lot to learn with this amp as well. 
I haven't even scratched the surface yet.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Is the Katana that good?


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> Is the Katana that good?


At the risk of sounding fanboish, yes it is that good. The sustain through the crunch, lead and brown modes is phenomenal. The stock effects, though somewhat limited parameter wise, sound great and blend seamlessly with higher gain settings. The bottom end/low mids punch through (mind you, I used the head through 2x12 and 4x12 cabs). But the really relevant thing for me was the feel, touch and responsiveness of the K100. And for the price these things go for both new and used, I can’t think of a better deal out there.

All IMHO of course


----------

